# Removing mecoffee from Silvia 2016 ‘E’ edition



## icon_boy (May 22, 2016)

Hi all I want to remove the mecoffee PID from my Silvia 2016 'E' edition, but for the life of me I cannot remember, how to re-wire the existing wires back.

Does anyone have the info, on how I can achieve this?

Many thanks


----------



## FJP84 (Dec 25, 2017)

Hi I just did this with my Rancilio V3 (2009). The way I did it was to follow the Mecoffee installation steps in reverse. So without the original wiring diagram of the Silvia I managed to set the machine back in original state.


----------



## icon_boy (May 22, 2016)

thanks will look into this


----------

